# Amplificar sirena (NE555)



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 8, 2009)

Me encantaria que mi primer post sea mas para colaborar que para consultar pero tengo a a la electronica como un hobbie ya que no tuve la posibilidad de estudiarla en su momento y ahora la estoy aprendiendo leyendo y experimentando, esta web me ayudo muchisimo y espero mas adelante poder compenzar esa ayuda.
Voy al grano para no ser pesado.

Estoy simulando distintos circuitos y probando por que me quiero armar algo asi como una bocina electronica, me compre hasta una sirena automotriz de esas de varios tonos para ver si podia aprovechar el circuito que traen y modificarlo para hacer lo que quiero, finalmente lo unico que me sirve segun veo es el potente parlante de unos 20W y 8 Ohms y tal vez algunos de los 6 transistores que tiene ya que el resto de los sonidos lo hace con un integrado de esos tipo gota que son parte del mismo circuito.
En fin, mi idea es generar unos 200-300 Hz con un NE555 en modo astable que es la manera mas precisa de hacerlo que encontre, el problema que tengo es que el 555 entrega unos 200 mA en la salida y 5V, con el calculo que saque me dio para hacer mover un parlantecito de 1W, hay alguna forma de amplificar esa señal para llegar a unos 20W de manera sencilla? osea, ya que la frecuencia va a ser plana por decirlo asi, pense que tal vez se le podria poner un transistor que mueva al parlante directamente de la corriente de alimentacion del circuito o algo parecido, no se si me explico, yo me base un poco en lo que vi en el circuito original de la sirena pero no termino de comprenderlo, espero que lo que quiero hacer no sea una ganzada jeje.

Acepto cualquier sugerencia y les agradezco de antemano por las respuestas.
Sebastian


----------



## zgouki (Jun 8, 2009)

Amigo, yo estoy exactamente en la misma....hasta la sirena de 6 tonos que mencionas tengo .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/205716/
Pero nose como amplificar la señal que sale del 555. Consegui algunos esquemas de unas sirenas con 555 amplificadas...pero la verdad nose como funcionan. Te dejo la página para que puedas ver los esquemas que esatn en pdf: 
http://www.plaquetodo.com/Cd2003/Cd3/Libro28.htm
Quizas podamos resolver nuestro problema investigando juntos (y ovbiamente con la apreciada ayuda de nuestros compañeros foreros  ).
Un saludo


----------



## microsistel (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola Amigos, soy de cordoba, y la verdad que lo que Uds. se plantean no es tan dificil, de hecho con un simple trnasistor se puede amplificar, usar un BD135 u un TIP31, cuanquiera de ellos.
Esto por que ya que lo unico que saca el 555 es una señal de onda cuadrada, en donde no importa "distorsion ni fidelidad", entonces bajo esa premisa Uds. puede amplificarla a "cualquier nivel práctico", ojo con el parlante nada más
 Y recuerden que la potencia depende de la ley de ohm, osea en 12V sobre 4ohms, no son mas que 36W, en el mejor de los casos......


No se la compliquen, prueben asi y veran que es sencillo hacer lo que Uds. quieren..

Saludos, consulten cualquier cosita!


----------



## algp (Jun 8, 2009)

Como indica microsistel, el 555 entrega onda cuadrada ( solo tiene 2 estados posibles : GND y +Vcc aprox ) , por lo tanto es muy simple de amplificar. 

Solo hay que hacer trabajar al transistor en saturacion y corte.

La resistencia de base esta calculada usando el transistor darlington TIP120. Tambien puede ser TIP121 o TIP 122.
Yo prefiero usar un darlington para reducir la corriente de salida del 555.

Si se usa TIP41 u otro transistor no-darlington hay que calcular la resistencia de base que sera logicamente menor.

En cualquier caso el transistor necesita disipador de calor.
Recomendable verificar que la salida del 555 cuando no se genera sonido sea cercana a 0V para evitar consumo innecesario de corriente.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 8, 2009)

Mil gracias de verdad, algo asi tenia pensado pero no estaba seguro de si se podia hacer, tenia miedo de conectar y volar la bobina del parlante en la primera prueba y no sabia cuantos watts se podian sacar de la alimentacion, con sus posts me sacaron todas las dudas solo me queda calcular la resistencia para limitar y que el parlante no reciba mas de 20W.

Zgouki no habia visto tu post, pero si queres usar el 555 para generar un tono plano lo tenes que armar como astable y calcular el capacitor y las resistencias para la frecuencia que queres que haga sonar, el sonido que quiero lograr yo es de menos frecuencia de el que escuche en tu archivo de audio pero el diagrama es exactamente el mismo, dentro de un rato me pongo a dibujarlo y lo subo completo.

Gracias de nuevo, Sebastian.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 9, 2009)

Me equivocaba, a 8 Ohms el parlante va a tener unos 18W, mas de eso no necesito

Estuve revisando como funcionan los transistores Darlington y sacando calculos pero con los parametros que tomo para hacer estos calculos no consigo que me de como resultado 560 Ohms, no se que hago mal ya me estoy rompiendo la cabeza.

tension: 12V
hFE: 1000
Resistencia del parlante: 8 Ohms

IC = 12/8 = 1,5A 
IB = IC/hFE = 0,0015A

R = 5v/IB = 3k3 ?
no se por que me da ese valor tan alejado del real.

Adjunto el diseño final del circuito.


----------



## algp (Jun 9, 2009)

No hay ningun problema en el calculo que has hecho, simplemente que para asegurarme de que el transistor este en saturacion no he usado ese tipo de calculo.

Para el calculo de saturacion del TIP122 lo que es usado son unos datos que aparecen en el datasheet del transistor ( en el datasheet de ST http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/4128/tip120.pdf ), en la seccion de Vce( sat).  Figura una corriente de colector de 3A, y una corriente de base de 12mA.

Yo simplemente asumi entonces 12mA. La corriente de colector en nuestro caso es menor, pero eso no importa mucho pues estamos haciendo trabajar al transistor en saturacion. Lo que si es importante es que la corriente de base este por debajo del maximo que soporta el transistor, que en este caso es 0.12A ( 10 veces mayor que el valor asumido )

Posiblemente podriamos asumir un valor un poco mas pequeño sin salir de la zona de saturacion.

Por otro lado como tension de salida del 555 he asumido 8V. Es probable que sea un poco mas alta pero no creo que llegue hasta 12V ( tomando en cuenta de que para 15V de alimentacion el datasheet del 555 indica tension de salida minima de 12.75V ).

Esa es la forma como calcule yo la resistencia.

No lo he comprobado ni simulado, pero deberia funcionar bien.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahora comprendo perfectamente como funciona!
Yo lo simule ayer y funciona de maravillas, si tengo un rato hoy lo voy a armar en el protoboard para escuchar como suena con el parlante.
Muchisimas gracias algp por la explicacion detallada y con lujo de detalles.


----------



## microsistel (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola, en realidad lo que hay que lograr es que se sature bien el transistor, con eso es suficiente... Xebastian, no t rompas mas la cabeza, ponele el valor teorico, y proba experimentalmente, es mas podes hacer la prueba estatica, con señal constante y simular el parlante con una r y ver la IC y la Ib.

En fin, no es muy "exquisito2 ese valor, no te trabes en eso..... hablamos de pulsos cuadrados......

Saludos.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenisimo! voy a hacer la prueba estatica para probar.
Yo estaba siendo extricto con ese valor mas que nada para aprender, con este circuito estoy aprendiendo mucho mas a manejar transistores, pero tampoco sabia que no hace falta que lleve una resistencia exacta.
Gracias Micro!


----------

